# 2008 On-Road Nats @ R/C Madness



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*2008 1/18th On-Road Nats @ R/C Madness*

I Just thought I would start a new thread for the 2008 race
Info from Madness:

Micro On Road Nationals
December 12, 13 & 14, 2008

Sponsored by X-Ray, Castle Creations and RC Driver Magazine, Reedy, Team Associated, Team Scream, Apogee Packs, BRP, Exotek, Duratrax, Pro Line, Eagle Tree Systems, TheToyz.com and MANY MORE

Class 1
Micro Touring Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 5 or 6 Cell 2/3a 6.0/7.2 Volt Limit

Class 2
Micro Touring Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor No Larger than 380 in size
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 3 
Pan Car Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct Drive Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 4
Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 5
Rally Car Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Stock Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Style Body ONLY with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 6 Cell 2/3a 7.2 Volt Limit

Class 6
Rally Car Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 165mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Rubber or Foam 18R tires, rims & inserts
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Style Body ONLY with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volts Limit

Class 7
1/18 Truck/Buggy Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters (Less Vendetta)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 11.1 Volt Limit


Class 8
1/14 Open (Recoil & similar) 
CHASSIS: Max Length 292mm, Max Width 138mm, Max Wheelbase 187mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (400 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body
Oval Classes

Class 9
1/18 Pan Car Oval Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit 

Class 10
Mini Slider Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 185mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Stock Mini Slider Body (May be custom painted)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

Class 11
Mini Late Model Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 12
1/18 Truck/Buggy Oval Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters (Less Vendetta)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 11.1 Volt Limit

Misc Rules:
• Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
• NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refunds will be given.
• No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
• All races will be 5 minutes long.
• 2/3a and Lithium based cells only
• All prototype and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition
• 540 type motors are not allowed in any class.
• Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in the micro touring car classes.


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

on class 11 must they be 2wd or can they 4wd? also in class 12 will tuggys be allwowed?


----------

